# SQOLOGY 2017 Event Schedule



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/sqology/


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, what is SQOLOGY? Is it a new org? Is it a series of events tied with existing orgs like IASCA/MECA? 

Might wanna give a little bit of info. I know you and I have talked about it before but I'm sure others wonder the same.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ErinH said:


> So, what is SQOLOGY? Is it a new org? Is it a series of events tied with existing orgs like IASCA/MECA?
> 
> Might wanna give a little bit of info. I know you and I have talked about it before but I'm sure others wonder the same.


Sure!

Good suggestion...

SQOLOGY is, I guess, what you would consider (for lack of a better term) an event hosting organization. We host IASCA and MECA sound-off events.

SQOLOGY Expands its SQ Meets | ceoutlook.com

In addition to the typical IASCA/MECA formats, we are adding an SQOLOGY-specific Points Race, Best-of-Season awards, and a Tuner Challenge (date/location TBD, but most likely at the July 29/30 shows in Cumming, GA).

Details around the Points Race will be announced at the Feb 5th show in Clarksville, TN, and will then be posted online.

We strive to keep our events fun and friendly for all with a "car guy meet" atmosphere, and will offer an educational aspect to the events whenever feesible.

We have had an overwhelming outpouring of united support from the industry as a whole, from the manufacturer level on down, which is awesome to see!

Hope to see a lot of you at these events this year.

Cheers!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I should be able to get to 3 of these shows


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Coming down to the Mobile Toys one Benny?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I am going to try to make it! Big money round you guys put on!

https://www.facebook.com/events/572969639569339/


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

benny z said:


> I am going to try to make it! Big money round you guys put on!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/572969639569339/


Nice!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hmm I might be able to make the June 25th one, not sure yet as it is a Sunday and my wife works, but will try to make it out.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Benny,

Its pretty cool to what you gents are putting together. Keep up the woodwork my friend.

I am going try to make it to a few of the events this year.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going to some events for sure. Not sure if I want to drive the Time Machine or trailer it ?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm looking at coming to the one this weekend.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet! thanks for the support guys!

see you all soon!


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be at the College Station show and have put in my leave for the Cumming Ga shows. I am hoping to be at all three.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy to hear it!


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

So I'm thinking of attending the Steel Valley event this weekend. I'm looking to make some new contacts, view some nice installs and & hoping for some demos that will help me decide exactly in what direction my new build should go.
How many from this forum are planning on attending? Are there SQ demos both Saturday & Sunday? Is one day better then the other to attend?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

juiceweazel said:


> So I'm thinking of attending the Steel Valley event this weekend. I'm looking to make some new contacts, view some nice installs and & hoping for some demos that will help me decide exactly in what direction my new build should go.
> How many from this forum are planning on attending? Are there SQ demos both Saturday & Sunday? Is one day better then the other to attend?


I'll be at the show both days and I'm always happy to give a demo. I'll be in a lifted white Toyota 4Runner.

Saturday will be MECA and IASCA SQ competitions. Sunday will be the SQology Top 30 competition. There should be plenty of cars there both days but probably more there on Saturday.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Appreciate that. I will look for ya if I do attend. I'm going to need to make notes so I don't forget anyone ha ha.


----------

